# Dual Mass Flywheel problems after 100000KM



## Mogsy (Apr 16, 2005)

I have just been informed by may Nissan dealer that the Dual Mass Flywheel(DMF) in my 2002 2.2D X-trail needs to be replaced!!! :idhitit: :idhitit: 
The symptoms are bad vibration when idling and starting off.
I have complained to Nissan South Africa directly about this, no answer at the moment.

Is this a common weakness on the X-Trail and does anyone else have similar experience???

thanks

Mogsy


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Cannot comment as we do not have the 2.2D in Canada. European forums or members may be able to help.


----------



## glynbedford (Dec 7, 2021)

Just received the bad news, as you did......Nissan quoted part at R25K and R44K to do the whole job.......almost half of the book value of the vehicle.....so disappointed....


----------

